

Storing data in Europe won't secure it against US - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/microsoft-vows-appeal-court-order-turn-email-ireland-data-center/

======
spingsprong
Just out of interest, what would happen if US courts say they must hand over
information, and European courts say they must not?

